# Did ya ever just have a crappy day?



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am having one today. I was working 10 hours a day out in the heat wave for the past three days, I just want to get a good night sleep but I can't so I woke up tired today, my flipping power chord for my laptop broke again and I had to order a new one (this is the third time it broke), I am hungry so I buy tacos and the taco meat is bad (I waste time and $5), I go over to paint a ceiling that I repaired this morning and the people tell me there is no rush but the whole family is standing there watching me paint with their beach towels around there necks holding their beach bags and beach balls (no, that is not pressure) then as I am folding up my drop clothe they are pushing me out the door. 

Even though the chinese lady at the taco place said she would give me a free taco, I am still having a crappy day.

maybe some of you can relate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

That's not much of a bad day. I can tell you what a bad day is like. But you really don't want to know. Do you?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Sure, tell me about it.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Lol, you are lucky you aren't in my world. Chinese Lady at a Taco place? That is rich!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Try being Mother Teresa and having guys hit on you...LOL!!!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah, chinese people have a taco place and the illegal mexicans run the italian pizza place.

I have had worse days but they get filed under crisis not pain in the butt days.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Smile...it's not so bad....LOL!!!!

[youtube]8Tw6uckztIM[/youtube]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Try being Mother Teresa and having guys hit on you...LOL!!!!


You, mother teresa? Never! Is that a stage name for the strip club?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> You, mother teresa? Never! Is that a stage name for the strip club?


That's my stripper name, Hey are you the weird guy that sits in the back eating tacos and complains the girls are not hairy enough....LOL!!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> That's my stripper name, Hey are you the weird guy that sits in the back eating tacos and complains the girls are not hairy enough....LOL!!!


that is right, if I go to a strip club I only give money to women with some hair on their arms because they are sexy


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

City Bound said:


> Sure, tell me about it.


OK. One day I woke up and knew this was the day I had to sign the orders to take my wife(only 52 years old) off life support. Not only end her life, dreams, and hopes, but mine too. And her 3 kids would always be able to say "Z killed our momma" And know that if I'd imposed my will over her, she would never have gone for the tests that went horribly wrong and killed her with 9 months of agony. (E.coli and C.Diff) But, she was brain dead already and had gangrene in her feet. People with a sense of smell gagged going into the room.
That was a bad day. I've had worse. You really don't want to know about the ultimate bad days. 
I'd say your day was pretty mild.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

zong to call what you experienced a bad would only trivialize the profound nature of what you experienced. I would not put my day in the same class as the day you shared, I would put my day in the class of a day where you are running late and you get a flat.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well now I see why not being greeted at Lowes was such a bummer


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm just saying, step back and look from a wider perspective. You didn't have a crappy day, just a day. Hey, I had a woman turn her back on 4 children and leave me to raise those children, and explain to them, the best I could, how they "didn't deserve a mother" and why their daddy was as difficult as I am. I'm telling you, the "DNR" day wasn't the worst day. And the woman abandoning her(and my) 4 children wasn't either. I've has worse days. I'm just saying, your "crappy day" seems like a pretty good day to me. AND, there are a lot of people who have had worse days than me.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Dadgum, this is gettin' down right depressing. Sorry to hear about both of y'alls bad days CB, Zong. Sometimes life sucks but it is what it is, I hope both of you can get over the memories of today and those brought back by it. Tomorrow's a whole new day so we must grab it by the neck and get the most out of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

LOL, its not about my bad day, I'm just telling him his bad day ain't bad at all. Not at all.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

zong said:


> I'm just saying, step back and look from a wider perspective. You didn't have a crappy day, just a day. Hey, I had a woman turn her back on 4 children and leave me to raise those children, and explain to them, the best I could, how they "didn't deserve a mother" and why their daddy was as difficult as I am. I'm telling you, the "DNR" day wasn't the worst day. And the woman abandoning her(and my) 4 children wasn't either. I've has worse days. I'm just saying, your "crappy day" seems like a pretty good day to me. AND, there are a lot of people who have had worse days than me.


Zong, I have had some real bad days that I would never wish on anyone, but I do not consider those as run of the mill bad days, those kind of days are in another class of days that are often too person to share. I have had worse days but they are too personal to share with just about anyone. I was just sharing a run of the mill bad day that I thought people might relate to. Maybe it is not really a bad day at all, but I have not had a good night sleep in over a week and I think that is making me grumpy.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Try being Mother Teresa and having guys hit on you...LOL!!!!


You just reminded me that at the S WM in Lisbon the jelly/pb aisle is perpendicular to the freezer area and there was these 2 hispanic dudes not shopping and just leaning back on the cooler talking in Spanish and I'm taking forever buying all the flavors of jelly and pb fascinated by these brands I've never tried. Standing there debating in my head about BAMA jelly...plastic jar..cheapest...plastic jar...cheapest...Nah...glass jar Great Value 60 cents more. The whole time being watched like a tv show-Awkward.


"It's a hot day mon...We should go to Walmart lean on the cooler and stare at weemen lol"


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Dja hear about the inner city soul food place run by a Mexican? They called it "Nacho Momma's"


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

doodlemom said:


> You just reminded me that at the S WM in Lisbon the jelly/pb aisle is perpendicular to the freezer area and there was these 2 hispanic dudes not shopping and just leaning back on the cooler talking in Spanish and I'm taking forever buying all the flavors of jelly and pb fascinated by these brands I've never tried. Standing there debating in my head about BAMA jelly...plastic jar..cheapest...plastic jar...cheapest...Nah...glass jar Great Value 60 cents more. The whole time being watched like a tv show-Awkward.


I would be watching too ..lmao......If I remember right the BAMA Jelly was good stuff. If it had the textured bottom on the glass, they became drinking glasses when the jelly/jam was gone.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

City Bound said:


> the Chinese lady at the taco place


I think I see where part of your problem came from. You are supposed to buy tacos from Indians.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i've had a lot worse days too but this has been a crappy one for me also. i got stuck in traffic this morning . street work. always some street work going on around this city. i gave up my day tomorrow with my son because my friend wanted to come over to use my printer and spend the day.. i made up a bunch of food she likes. took off to the store to get a few more things. she called me half shot. not coming then she is coming. no she isn't . i got mad at her for the first time. she's in between men now and very depressed. i could have spent this day in my garden. it's raining but perfect for transplanting. my carrots need thining etc. heavens to betsy! i hope she finds a man soon. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am feeling you Geogia.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

When I read this I still feel bad for you folks though I'm here by myself with a brisket and a smoked turkey breast w/ a key lime and chipotle aioli and no one to share it with. 
I think the difference is y'all had to deal with other people today and I didn't so my day is still a really good one. Nobody could get in the way and ruin it.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

rub it in tex....hahah. If I had the money I would buy my own island and say goodbye to the human's forever.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Zong, . . .love ya


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

netexan said:


> When I read this I still feel bad for you folks though I'm here by myself with a brisket and a smoked turkey breast w/ a key lime and chipotle aioli and no one to share it with.
> I think the difference is y'all had to deal with other people today and I didn't so my day is still a really good one. Nobody could get in the way and ruin it.


Wait, what's for dessert?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm sorry you had a crummy day, CB. When your barn & shop burn to the ground, you'll know what a really bad day is! No sarcasm intended.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Only crappy days I have now is when I am sifting out worm casting or my neighbor with a few horses delivers a manure wagon.

Today I did try to have a crappie day with a friend while his gay brother and husband went antique hunting with his wife and my gf .

I told my friend I thought it was kinda ironic that the gay guys were off with the women and we straight guys were off on a "fishing date" trying to snag a few crappie out of the christmas trees sunk under the pier at his lake side cabin while draining a suitcase of beer.

He looked at me and said if he caught me trying to hit on him he would turn me into cut bait and start cat fishing by himself :rotfl:

As we were cleaning the fish we caught we both lamented that his brother and brother in law were going back to the west coast this week because its nice having a couple gay guys around to do the stuff with our women we really don't want to and able to diplomatically pass it off as showing a vacationing couple the sites they all enjoy without overcrowding the car  

His brother knew what we were doing because when we got back he told him the next time he vacations at their vineyard /B&B he has some carpentry work he wants him to do because he knows he still has his certifications out there and a brother is cheaper labor than a contractor :rotfl:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

nehimama said:


> I'm sorry you had a crummy day, CB. When your barn & shop burn to the ground, you'll know what a really bad day is! No sarcasm intended.


No kidding!!! Dec 31, 2004. I woke up at 2:00 AM. Got my daughter and wife out of the house, This was the kitchen. We lost everything we had. Another bad day.. Not even close to the worst, but bad. 2 more minutes and we wouldn't have made it.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

CB, go rent yourself some vintage porn, the hairy girls will cheer you up...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

zong said:


> No kidding!!! Dec 31, 2004. I woke up at 2:00 AM. Got my daughter and wife out of the house, This was the kitchen. We lost everything we had. Another bad day.. Not even close to the worst, but bad. 2 more minutes and we wouldn't have made it.


Wow, Zong! At least it wasn't my kitchen & house that went up in flames! I count myself lucky, indeed!


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

This is gettin' worse by the minute. I'm out'a here.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

netexan said:


> This is gettin' worse by the minute. I'm out'a here.


Wait!!! Did you leave some of that smoked turkey breast?? And I AM waiting for dessert, baybee!! :hobbyhors


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

NewGround said:


> CB, go rent yourself some vintage porn, the hairy girls will cheer you up...


LOL!!!:grin:


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Raeven, Here it is honey just for you dont tell. 
You told.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok. <biting lip> I admit it. I had a crappy day on the Solstice. It was a bad day for me, but not as bad for me as for my victim.

So.... well, I can barely stand to relate it. You'll never think kindly of me again.

Remember the Dungeness crab craving I've recently had? It didn't abate. I thought the Solstice was a good reason to celebrate with a Dungeness, so I stopped in at the local seafood outlet and asked for a nice, heavy and lively one. They packed him in some ice. Usually this slows them down quite a lot.

I got home, threw Mr. Crab into the sink and dumped more ice on him to keep him moving slow and easy. Put a big pot of water on to boil. Tossed a quick salad. Poured a glass of wine. All going according to plan.

Until... I went to plunge Mr. Crab into his hot tub.

Now, I've boiled a lot of crabs. I've never caused one a second's discomfort. Plunge head first, instantaneous demise. THIS crab, however, had a highly calibrated sense of self preservation. He reached out as I was plunging and dipped a claw in first. As soon as the claw hit the boiling water, he SPLAYED OUT across the top of the pot, effectively turning himself into a spider web. And he would NOT be moved. I pushed and poked, encouraging him to scuttle toward the white light... but to no avail. 

I panicked. Obviously I used too small of a pot. So I grabbed a canning pot, poured hot water in and turned on another burner to heat it to boiling as quickly as I could. I put a heavy lid on top of Spider Crab to keep him from heaving himself off the top of the pot and onto the floor while I did these tasks. He kicked the lid off. Twice.

So I finally grabbed him and threw him into the canning pot and poured the boiling water from the too-small pot over him. Mercifully, he died at last.

I did not enjoy my crab dinner. And I had vivid dreams about oversized, angry crabs with red claws chasing me through the forest. No good night's sleep for me, either.

Not the worst day I've ever had. Probably the worst day the crab ever had.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

netexan said:


> Raeven, Here it honey just for you dont tell anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd reply, but I just fainted.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Next time, just go out to a restaurant...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Nahhh... next time, I'm just heading to netexan's and eating.... something else.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Raeven said:


> O
> 
> 
> 
> I did not enjoy my crab dinner. And I had vivid dreams about oversized, angry crabs with red claws chasing me through the forest. Probably the worst day the crab ever had.


At least you had a choice, poor said crab did not. The worst thing about it was he had heard thru rumors what happens to the crabs that "go away"..so yeah, he knew what was coming and then when you prolonged it with scalding hot water........ tsk,tsk. I'm glad I'm not a Crab at your house..lol


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

You're always welcome. If I do see ya I'll tell ya about the blue crabs from the NE that are so hard to get into boiling water. LMAO!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> At least you had a choice, poor said crab did not. The worst thing about it was he had heard thru rumors what happens to the crabs that "go away"..so yeah, he knew what was coming and then when you prolonged it with scalding hot water........ tsk,tsk. I'm glad I'm not a Crab at your house..lol


I know, I know. I probably should have taken him out back and put a .22 bullet through his wee-but-waterproofed brain. Tuna fish sandwich for dinner instead. Poor crab.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

netexan said:


> You're always welcome. If I do see ya I'll tell ya about the blue crabs from the NE that are so hard to get into boiling water. LMAO!


Are those anything like the crabs my roommate had in college?:runforhills:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

netexan said:


> You're always welcome. If I do see ya I'll tell ya about the blue crabs from the NE that are so hard to get into boiling water. LMAO!


Worth it just to hear the story and to try your celebrated Blackberry Balsamic Gastrique! Something tells me we'd cook together.  And if you're ever taken with an urge to explore the PNW, I'd make you a Dungeness.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, you two. The blackberry balsmic gastrique I'm keeping to myself. OH the heck with it heres the recipe.... Psych. Maybe I'll just head west.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

netexan said:


> You're always welcome. If I do see ya I'll tell ya about the blue crabs from the NE that are so hard to get into boiling water. LMAO!


If I caught crabs in Nebraska, I would keep it to myself...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

JohnnyLee said:


> If I caught crabs in Nebraska, I would keep it to myself...


If I caught them, I would want to get rid of them ASAP..lmao


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> If I caught them, I would want to get rid of them ASAP..lmao


HA! HA! lol

I meant not TELL anyone. Luckily, (knock on wood (_no pun intended_)) I have NEVER had any type of, um, that "type" of problem. lol


:lonergr:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I knew what you meant..lol


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Y'all are so funny. It's good to have friends.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

netexan said:


> Y'all are so funny. It's good to have friends.


You should see how we are to people we don't like..wait..you can't, they have all been pulled...lol


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

And this is what we do?


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't hardly wait for the hazing. I've got my own goat.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

netexan said:


> And this is what we do?


Just don't accuse him of stealing pictures off Photobucket and posting them as his own!!!:kiss:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

netexan said:


> And this is what we do?


It mostly depends on if Fowler gets her wool wet or not.... I crack myself up.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> It mostly depends on if Fowler gets her wool wet or not.... I crack myself up.


Does she need to be waxed again????:runforhills:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

She waxes? I thought she sheared?


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

12 hours into my '8' hour shift (which turned into a 16 hour shift), i was ready to give the 4 people i was working with the 'raeven crab treatment'  the truly evil part is that i feel worse for the raeven's crab than these humans:ashamed:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Mooselover said:


> 12 hours into my '8' hour shift (which turned into a 16 hour shift), i was ready to give the 4 people i was working with the 'raeven crab treatment'  the truly evil part is that i feel worse for the raeven's crab than these humans:ashamed:


Yikes... those must be some co-workers!! What... ahhh... do you do for a living, anyway? (Note to self: Don't work in the same industry as Mooselover!!)

And yes, I'm still feeling bad about the poor crab. :sob:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Speakin of catching crabs. Reminds me once I needed to get some old jeans for around the farm. Next time I was in Tulsa I bought a couple. When it was time to change, I did so into a new/old pair from the thrift store. I hadnt washed them, and appairantly, neither had they. I caught alotta crabs quick time. I wash everything I buy from a thrift store now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

More bad days: 22 gallons of wine ready to come off. 12 gallons worth of jugs. On the up side, it'll keep in the buckets. I guess. or maybe put it in plastic bags, like the "wine in a box" thing. 

This one is an ex-inlaw's problem, not mine: The primary "FWB" wants to be in a real relationship. Like married real. That seems like a potential really bad day. Cause, if it was right, it would already be a relationship. I'd think. Who knows? So, I'm guessing he's gonna lose his "FWB" And I ain't talking about friends with beer this time. Cause that guy just ain't relationship material. He barely treats his FWB like anything. Upside: Maybe he'll take some of this wine off my hands.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Speakin of catching crabs. Reminds me once I needed to get some old jeans for around the farm. Next time I was in Tulsa I bought a couple. When it was time to change, I did so into a new/old pair from the thrift store. I hadnt washed them, and appairantly, neither had they. I caught alotta crabs quick time. I wash everything I buy from a thrift store now.


Our plant got lice infested once because while the company decided to require us to wear ESD control lab coats they were too cheap to buy enough lab coats for all personnel and only bought enough for one shift and expected us to hang em on the rack at our work area doors for the next shift to wear.

Two weeks after they required us to shift share uniform coat some of us started scratching and old guys started asking when was the last time "the rags was boiled up?". 

One vietnam vet figured real fast what was going on and said he had clothes with less cooties while he was a guest of the NVA for 11 months.

Needless to say our plant was shut down for a few days while they deloused and when we returned from using lice shampoo furnished by our employer on ourselves (and some of the younger guys shaving from the top of their heads to the top of their toes in overkill during delousing :rotfl, they gave us all our own lab coat and I bought myself 5 extra ones so I could change my lab coat each day along with the rest of my clothes without altering my weekly clothes washing schedule.

Two months after we solved the lab coat lice crawl we had to have our safety committee force the company to spring for safety glasses for each employee because the shift shared safety glasses tested positive for pinkeye virus after half our crew ended up walking around squint eyed.

After the pink eye eradication I bought myself my own set of microscope eye cups and asked my doc if I could get a military style immunization for all the various nasties since we imported parts from every nasty country in the world and IMO the building I worked in was as nasty as typhoid mary's house.


----------

